# mr new 2nds UDS build



## ukcommando (Aug 23, 2016)

here is the link, i always seems to post in the US section as standard..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/251036/my-2nd-small-barrel-uds-build


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 23, 2016)

Well STOP THAT!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   GREAT looking build!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Aug 24, 2016)

Thats pretty cool. Nice work! I wish I had that talent to build a smoker :)


----------

